# :)



## DJDragon (Aug 6, 2002)

Hmm, well thanks for the tips.  I guess I'll stick with crunches, but kicks are good for the abs too.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2002)

Crunches are tougher than they look! I like them.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJDragon _
> 
> *Hmm, well thanks for the tips.  I guess I'll stick with crunches, but kicks are good for the abs too. *



The nice thing about crunches is that they pretty much *only* work the abs.  Kicks work a variety of other muscles, plus have the ability to use momentum, which decreases the muscle strength required.  It all depends on what you're after, great abdominals or great kicks.

WhiteBirch


----------

